# Torn between amps



## ryugkun (Feb 20, 2011)

So within the next 4 months I am getting a new bass amp, I need a head that is able to go at least 300w and has a DI/XLR/PA output and is 4 ohms. Pretty much the only thing I have found is the Peavey Tour

Theres 2 versions the 450w and the 700w

Both of these have the same exact features expect for the watts and about $80 USD

so heres the issue, I need something that can hold up for live playing so I can hold my own in the mix, but since the only bass amp I've ever had was 65w I'm sort of at a loss. Any help would be awesome


----------



## Anarkhia (Feb 21, 2011)

This will definitely be my recommendation Carvin.com :: BX500 or Carvin.com :: BX1500


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 21, 2011)

What kind of cabinet are you mating this head to?

I am going to be going with the Tour 700 soon, because I need to power a pair of Ashdown 410s, and I need at least 300 Watts into each cabinet.


----------



## ryugkun (Feb 21, 2011)

As for right now the amp is just gonna run through a PA, but when I do get a cab it's most likely gonna be a cab with 4 10's but if i can I'll get the matching cab.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 21, 2011)

What kind of tone do you like? Ampeg-y grit and clean midrange, a more old-school warm tone, or modern, deep, and wide?


----------



## ryugkun (Feb 21, 2011)

i love the Peavey sound, like almost like it's wet. I play finger style and the band is technical/death/thrash. I don't use bass distortion whatsoever so the dirty clean sound is what I'm going for, I'm not too big on ampegs or GK. I'm goin out with the guitarist today to guitar center to look at amps and just try a bunch so hopefully I'll find something I like.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 21, 2011)

Honestly, I think if you are going straight to PA (which means you'll be skipping the power stage completely), I would seriously think about just getting something like a Tech 21 Sansamp Bass Driver DI (about $200). Then you can save up some more cash, spend some more time looking at other models...etc.


----------



## ryugkun (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry but the sans amp has probably the worst bass sound Ive ever heard (in my opinion), I will be getting a cab shortly after the amp so I really don't see the need for just a preamp.

However i always hear that as a suggestion, I have checked out multiple ones and never found one I like.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 22, 2011)

Groovy. Then I'd go with the Tour 700 if you like the sound of it. It will support more and bigger cabs down the road, and that is a good thing.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2011)

I spent some time with both of those amps and they are decent, the 700 has more power and is only a touch more money so why not!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 28, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Honestly, I think if you are going straight to PA (which means you'll be skipping the power stage completely), I would seriously think about just getting something like a Tech 21 Sansamp Bass Driver DI (about $200). Then you can save up some more cash, spend some more time looking at other models...etc.




I agree with this, but only partially. You should look into a Sansamp, but don't rely on it. Peavey solid state stuff sounds like shit IMO, but they DID make an awesome tube head called the VB-2 awhile that smokes. My dad Plays a lot of peavey stuff in his worship band and I tour with a GK1001RB and an SVT Classic. I HIGHLY recommend you look into the Tube PEavey that I stated above. I used it on a Bergantino 620 and the damn thing smokes. If you like the peavey tone, then the VB2 works. What is it you don't like about GK?


----------



## engage757 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is what I am talking about: 
**MINT CONDITION** Peavey VB-2 Tour Tube Bass Amplifier - eBay (item 200582027460 end time Mar-11-11 07:06:42 PST)

great price.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 3, 2011)

markbass has all that and is only 6 pounds... a littlemark 2 is what i play through and it kicks ass


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 3, 2011)

Anarkhia said:


> This will definitely be my recommendation Carvin.com :: BX500 or Carvin.com :: BX1500


Carvin FTW!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 4, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> markbass has all that and is only 6 pounds... a littlemark 2 is what i play through and it kicks ass



I never got along with the Markbass "voicing"... too clean and not enough growl for me. Also, the low mids knob is in a really bad frequency location for me.


----------



## ryugkun (Mar 4, 2011)

I've tried high end Ampegs, and Markbasses before and neither of the sounds do I like at all. Peavey, Acoustic/Kustom, and mesa are the only ones i can get "my sound" out of. I haven't tried a Carvin before so i can't really say anything about em


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 5, 2011)

Brands worth trying (and recommended models): 

-Eden (WT550, WT405)
-Gallien-Krueger (800RB, 700RB, 1001RB, MB500) 
-Genz Benz (Shuttle series, Streamliner)
-TC Electronic (RH450, Classic 450)
-Aguilar (Tone Hammer 500, AG500)
-Orange (Bass Terror 500/1000)


----------



## ryugkun (Mar 7, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Brands worth trying (and recommended models):
> 
> -Eden (WT550, WT405)
> -Gallien-Krueger (800RB, 700RB, 1001RB, MB500)
> ...



Id kill for an Orange amp, all the low end ones I've tried are just eh, not great, not horrible but okay. I am trying to go for under $1,000 so I am sort of limited


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 7, 2011)

The Edens, the GKs, the TC Electronic Classic 450, Genz Benz Streamliner 600 and Shuttle 6.0, the Aguilar Tone Hammer, and the Orange Bass Terror 500 are all well under 1k, especially if you go used.

The Bass Terror 1000, TC RH450, Genz Benz Streamliner 900 and Shuttle 9.0 are all right around $1k.


----------

